
Evidence of cosmic impact that caused destruction of one of earliest settlements - pseudolus
https://phys.org/news/2020-03-evidence-cosmic-impact-destruction-world.html
======
eloff
I remember hearing on the Joe Rogan podcast[1] about a theory of an impact at
the end of the last glacial period, resulting in a short-term reversal of the
warming trend known as the Younger Dryas Cooling Event. There was quite a bit
of evidence in the form of meltglass and other things accumulating, but the
theory was very much not accepted by mainstream science at the time. From the
article it sounds like this idea is getting more support.

Randall Carlson is pretty out there with his one massive flood theory as
opposed to many smaller events. Nonetheless he's not an idiot by any means and
he gives an enthralling account of the climate events at the time.

Also it sounds like a much more credible explanation for the sudden extinction
of large mammals (70% of species in North America.) Only Africa was largely
unaffected. Including 100 million mammoths dying off which was previously
attributed to human over-hunting - just the logistics of which with spears and
primitive bows boggles the mind.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0Cp7DrvNLQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0Cp7DrvNLQ)

